# Yes! Got child support



## Dream.dream

After some serious detective work from me and a friend who lives in the same town as him , I found out where FOB works and got maintenance enforcement to start taking his support from his wages 


I just got 4 months of support taken in one go ! Half went to Xmas and te rest added to my sons college fund .


----------



## Natsku

Nice!!


----------



## 44npregnant

Dream.dream said:


> After some serious detective work from me and a friend who lives in the same town as him , I found out where FOB works and got maintenance enforcement to start taking his support from his wages
> 
> 
> I just got 4 months of support taken in one go ! Half went to Xmas and te rest added to my sons college fund .

Great news! :happydance:


----------



## Dezireey

That's great news hun! I am soooo going to ask CSA to backdate money as well. I also did detective work on-line to find out where he worked and he labelled me a stalker! Well....if you don't _offer_ to pay child support, this is the type of stuff we have to do to _get_ support, blumin idiots.


----------



## surprisepg

Thats awesome! Has he said anything to you?

I know where FOB works I didnt know if you know that its as easy as that.


----------



## Mummy1995

Brilliant news!


----------



## Jennaxo

Yay, good for you!


----------



## Dezireey

surprisepg said:


> Thats awesome! Has he said anything to you?
> 
> I know where FOB works I didnt know if you know that its as easy as that.

Yep, its the best information to give them. If the FOB never responds to letters and calls from CSA (which they often do :dohh:) then CSA just go ahead and contact their employer and deduct it from their wages, if they know where they work. 

Some FOB's get a nice little surprise at the end of a month. Just when they think you have got off their backs, BAM, they realise that they CANNOT escape the law.:gun::wohoo:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Good for you.

These 'men' can't escape their responsibilities!


----------



## Dream.dream

Dezireey said:


> surprisepg said:
> 
> 
> Thats awesome! Has he said anything to you?
> 
> I know where FOB works I didnt know if you know that its as easy as that.
> 
> Yep, its the best information to give them. If the FOB never responds to letters and calls from CSA (which they often do :dohh:) then CSA just go ahead and contact their employer and deduct it from their wages, if they know where they work.
> 
> Some FOB's get a nice little surprise at the end of a month. Just when they think you have got off their backs, BAM, they realise that they CANNOT escape the law.:gun::wohoo:Click to expand...


Yeah won't he be surprised when almost 800 dollars is missing from his pay . I get by fine without it so when ever I do get some I make sure to buy LO some things he'll need and put the rest in savings , it's going to be nice to have some extra to spoil him for a bit though!


----------



## surprisepg

Its good to know this little bit of information.

Thanks ladies and I totally agree these babies fathers are responsible so they either do it the easy way or the hard way.


----------



## Proserpina

Dream.dream said:


> After some serious detective work from me and a friend who lives in the same town as him , I found out where FOB works and got maintenance enforcement to start taking his support from his wages
> 
> 
> I just got 4 months of support taken in one go ! Half went to Xmas and te rest added to my sons college fund .

You go, woman!

So, how awful is it that I want to hear about the fireworks when he realizes there's $800 missing from his paycheck?


----------



## Dream.dream

Straight from the girlfriends face book 

"Ugh annoying much. Hate when plans go down the drain , so much for my bday weekend" 
Comment from friend "what happened"
Her: "was suppose to be heading to the states for a shopping trip for my birthday but ( baby's dads) paycheck was way short this week so now we can't go. I'm Upset

And later on worst birthday ever , baby puked on me goin out the door then pooped on the floor now a fight with (babies dad) just wanna curl up and cry 

I guess that's what you get when you force my sons dad to abandon him so you can sit on your butt being lazy and have him support you instead of his child


----------



## Proserpina

Dream.dream said:


> Straight from the girlfriends face book
> 
> "Ugh annoying much. Hate when plans go down the drain , so much for my bday weekend"
> Comment from friend "what happened"
> Her: "was suppose to be heading to the states for a shopping trip for my birthday but ( baby's dads) paycheck was way short this week so now we can't go. I'm Upset
> 
> And later on worst birthday ever , baby puked on me goin out the door then pooped on the floor now a fight with (babies dad) just wanna curl up and cry
> 
> I guess that's what you get when you force my sons dad to abandon him so you can sit on your butt being lazy and have him support you instead of his child

Nice! Your schadenfreude levels must be through the roof right now. Good for you.


----------



## Tilliepink

Good for you.


----------



## surprisepg

Dream.dream said:


> Straight from the girlfriends face book
> 
> "Ugh annoying much. Hate when plans go down the drain , so much for my bday weekend"
> Comment from friend "what happened"
> Her: "was suppose to be heading to the states for a shopping trip for my birthday but ( baby's dads) paycheck was way short this week so now we can't go. I'm Upset
> 
> And later on worst birthday ever , baby puked on me goin out the door then pooped on the floor now a fight with (babies dad) just wanna curl up and cry
> 
> I guess that's what you get when you force my sons dad to abandon him so you can sit on your butt being lazy and have him support you instead of his child

Priceless she sounds like a spoilt brat.


----------



## Karren

Proserpina said:


> Dream.dream said:
> 
> 
> After some serious detective work from me and a friend who lives in the same town as him , I found out where FOB works and got maintenance enforcement to start taking his support from his wages
> 
> 
> I just got 4 months of support taken in one go ! Half went to Xmas and te rest added to my sons college fund .
> 
> You go, woman!
> 
> So, how awful is it that I want to hear about the fireworks when he realizes there's $800 missing from his paycheck?Click to expand...

Not awful at all! I did a victory dance when my child support finally got awarded after months of trying, he must have wanted to punch me in the face haha.


----------



## WantingABubba

So happy for you! Can't wait until I can apply for CSA after DD's born.


----------



## Karren

WantingABubba said:


> So happy for you! Can't wait until I can apply for CSA after DD's born.

Make sure you start the case immediately.

If they keep dodging it its only worse for them as you can back date to the day you opened the case, so if they refuse at first or mess you around like mine did its only worse for them in the long run when they eventually get caught.


----------



## Dream.dream

Karren said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> So happy for you! Can't wait until I can apply for CSA after DD's born.
> 
> Make sure you start the case immediately.
> 
> If they keep dodging it its only worse for them as you can back date to the day you opened the case, so if they refuse at first or mess you around like mine did its only worse for them in the long run when they eventually get caught.Click to expand...

Yeah mine didn't get put through courts till 6 months and he hadn't paid a cent he's ended up with 4000 in back pay he still hasn't paid off and because of it he can renew his license, register property , get a passport , and any government money goes straigh to me so he doesn't get his tax refunds


----------



## WantingABubba

Dream.dream said:


> Karren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> So happy for you! Can't wait until I can apply for CSA after DD's born.
> 
> Make sure you start the case immediately.
> 
> If they keep dodging it its only worse for them as you can back date to the day you opened the case, so if they refuse at first or mess you around like mine did its only worse for them in the long run when they eventually get caught.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah mine didn't get put through courts till 6 months and he hadn't paid a cent he's ended up with 4000 in back pay he still hasn't paid off and because of it he can renew his license, register property , get a passport , and any government money goes straigh to me so he doesn't get his tax refundsClick to expand...

:haha: serves him right.


----------



## WantingABubba

Karren said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> So happy for you! Can't wait until I can apply for CSA after DD's born.
> 
> Make sure you start the case immediately.
> 
> If they keep dodging it its only worse for them as you can back date to the day you opened the case, so if they refuse at first or mess you around like mine did its only worse for them in the long run when they eventually get caught.Click to expand...

Will do! Planning to give him one week starting the day she's born then apply for it!

And I will give them every bit of information I have!


----------



## Karren

Dream.dream said:


> Karren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> So happy for you! Can't wait until I can apply for CSA after DD's born.
> 
> Make sure you start the case immediately.
> 
> If they keep dodging it its only worse for them as you can back date to the day you opened the case, so if they refuse at first or mess you around like mine did its only worse for them in the long run when they eventually get caught.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah mine didn't get put through courts till 6 months and he hadn't paid a cent he's ended up with 4000 in back pay he still hasn't paid off and because of it he can renew his license, register property , get a passport , and any government money goes straigh to me so he doesn't get his tax refundsClick to expand...

Haha, serves him right indeed, if they had just complied at the beginning it would have been fine.

Its the same with mine, the child support was set very high which even surprised me, but they also added back support on top of that too.

He quit his job thinking that would halt child support, but it just stacked up, again his own fault.

He ended up having to work 7 days a week instead of 5 because it was so high for him, but those extra two days meant I just got a raise aswell :happydance:

Basically he is in such a mess at the moment he basically works just to pay me, which im happy with as im finally able to give my daughter the money she deserves.

Karma is a bitch aint it :haha:


----------



## surprisepg

Its satisfying to see that these loser FOBs cant get away with the system. Serves them right!


----------

